# What Shipping Method is Best from UK to Canada?



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

I have several boxes (about 9 or 10) that I need to ship from the UK to Vancouver Island. There are numerous companies that will do this, but does anyone out there have a particular company that they recommend? Price is obviously a huge factor. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrbeau (Jun 29, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> I have several boxes (about 9 or 10) that I need to ship from the UK to Vancouver Island. There are numerous companies that will do this, but does anyone out there have a particular company that they recommend? Price is obviously a huge factor. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


I'm looking at shipping a similar amount from Barcelona to Canada. Did you have any luck with finding good companies?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

mrbeau said:


> I'm looking at shipping a similar amount from Barcelona to Canada. Did you have any luck with finding good companies?
> 
> Cheers,
> Matt


I haven't heard back from anyone yet. But hopefully someone will have a recommendation. I'll let you know once I get some feedback.


----------



## mrbeau (Jun 29, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> I haven't heard back from anyone yet. But hopefully someone will have a recommendation. I'll let you know once I get some feedback.


Thanks--I'll do the same.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

I used a company called shipit and they were pretty good. The service is slow as it's coming by boat and freight train/lorry. They provided everything - removals, sealing the shipment, documentation and, of course, transport. At this end I had a bit of legwork to move the stuff myself to my home and get the relevant customs stuff done. There are also fees to pay after the delivery arrives in Canada but get these explained up front. I can't recall offhand how much the whole thing cost now but I could probably dig out the invoices when I get back to work after my vacation.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

SczzyBoy said:


> I used a company called shipit and they were pretty good. The service is slow as it's coming by boat and freight train/lorry. They provided everything - removals, sealing the shipment, documentation and, of course, transport. At this end I had a bit of legwork to move the stuff myself to my home and get the relevant customs stuff done. There are also fees to pay after the delivery arrives in Canada but get these explained up front. I can't recall offhand how much the whole thing cost now but I could probably dig out the invoices when I get back to work after my vacation.


Thanks for the info. I will contact them for a quote. Don't worry too much about digging out the invoice. The info you provided is useful enough. Thanks again.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> Thanks for the info. I will contact them for a quote. Don't worry too much about digging out the invoice. The info you provided is useful enough. Thanks again.


I have done loads of research on this and have now found a company which provided the lowest quote so far. The company is called Global Moving Systems Ltd. I spoke to a chap called Paul Hunter and was very impressed.


----------



## NickR (Dec 1, 2009)

Cocoalfie - how did you find the overall process with global moving systems? i too have found their quote to be significantly lower than everyone else, but cant find any third party reviews on them.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

NickR said:


> Cocoalfie - how did you find the overall process with global moving systems? i too have found their quote to be significantly lower than everyone else, but cant find any third party reviews on them.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I found them to be very good. The chap that I dealt with was Paul - not sure of his last name. He was excellent. The guys that came to pack everything were very professional and did a great job. Everything arrived in Canada in one piece. Nothing was broken. It took a bit longer to arrive than I was quoted. But that may be because I'm living on Vancouver Island and everything takes longer to get here for some reason. They packed up and took my stuff from the house in the UK on 15th July and I received it in Victoria BC on the 26th OCtober. About 14 1/2 weeks altogether. I think Paul quoted me between 8 and 12 weeks. If you were shipping to Toronto or Calgary it would probably be quicker than what I had to wait. But I would recommend them and I would use them again. Hope this helps.


----------



## rasj76 (Dec 3, 2008)

cocoalfie said:


> I found them to be very good. The chap that I dealt with was Paul - not sure of his last name. He was excellent. The guys that came to pack everything were very professional and did a great job. Everything arrived in Canada in one piece. Nothing was broken. It took a bit longer to arrive than I was quoted. But that may be because I'm living on Vancouver Island and everything takes longer to get here for some reason. They packed up and took my stuff from the house in the UK on 15th July and I received it in Victoria BC on the 26th OCtober. About 14 1/2 weeks altogether. I think Paul quoted me between 8 and 12 weeks. If you were shipping to Toronto or Calgary it would probably be quicker than what I had to wait. But I would recommend them and I would use them again. Hope this helps.


Do you happen to have any contact nos. or email address for Global Moving Systems? I tried contacting them twice thru their website and I haven't received any reply as of yet.

I'm scheduled to land in Canada by August of 2010 and I'm planning to ship a few personal belongings from Dubai, UAE to B.C., Canada.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

cocoalfie said:


> I have several boxes (about 9 or 10) that I need to ship from the UK to Vancouver Island. There are numerous companies that will do this, but does anyone out there have a particular company that they recommend? Price is obviously a huge factor. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


Hi it depends on the weight etc. We have same problem from scotland to toronto. we have been quoted for 100KG at £206.00 from glasgow to ontario. through Air Canada Cargo. Obviously depending where your located ie if you are close to airport then it should be approx same i guess. Mind you Vancouver is much further so could add quite a bit unlike our destination. Air Canada Cargo no is 0871 224 3600. Good luck and let us know what you are quoted as we are probably over our weight with just 4 boxes!!...I am going to try and lose some more stuff but it is very difficult what you can accumulate in just 3 years!!..


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
Just in case you are still looking. We used Pickfords as they have a sister company in Canada so your goods are with the same company from door to door and doesn't get lost!!! 
Hope you find a good company


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

try this site out..... shiply.com they bid to get your move and the bids go down the more they bid, quite good actually. cheers.


----------



## Kirsty Parsons (Feb 1, 2010)

cocoalfie said:


> I have several boxes (about 9 or 10) that I need to ship from the UK to Vancouver Island. There are numerous companies that will do this, but does anyone out there have a particular company that they recommend? Price is obviously a huge factor. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


Hi! Many International Moving companies will offer a groupage service, this is where you share a container with other people moving to the same area - that way you just pay for your own collection and delivery and then share the cost of the container. Make sure you look for a BAR Overseas Moving Group member (because that way your advance payment is Guaranteed if anything happens to the company) and for a member of the FIDI FAIM network to give you that extra peace of mind that you are using a reputable, quality mover.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

shiply.com put your details in for the move and they bid for it, very reasonable rates


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

cocoalfie said:


> I have several boxes (about 9 or 10) that I need to ship from the UK to Vancouver Island. There are numerous companies that will do this, but does anyone out there have a particular company that they recommend? Price is obviously a huge factor. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


I asked around for quotes and was shocked at the prices. Not sure what you have been quoted but we have approx 5 boxes and golf clubs and the cheapest quote was by Air Canada Cargo even though i had to use another company from my door to heathrow Air Canada cargo, it still worked out cheaper then the other quotes. It went by weight which is a major factor. we packed ourselves and then just boxed them.


----------



## kasan0 (Aug 1, 2010)

*How did you get on with Global Moving Systems?*

Hi NickR,

I was wondering how you got on with Global Moving Systems in the end? Their quote does seem really good and they seem really professional on the phone and via email. Just haven't been able to find much in the way of reviews for them.

Thanks for your help,
Kathryn


----------

